# Coil Building



## daniel craig (3/6/15)

What material does Twisp use for the Clearo coils wicks? I want to use the same for re-wicking mine


----------



## Andre (3/6/15)

Silica I think. Ekowool is also made from silica, just better processed.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## daniel craig (3/6/15)

I've been using silica, the fibres look much different on the twisp coils and the flavor is much much better on theirs even after getting the resistance to the exact same as theirs.


----------



## Blu_Marlin (3/6/15)

I stopped at one of the TWISP kiosks the other day and guy there told me that they are now using Jap organic cotton for the Clearo coils. The older one’s definitely used a silica wick of sorts.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (3/6/15)

Blu_Marlin said:


> I stopped at one of the TWISP kiosks the other day and guy there told me that they are now using Jap organic cotton for the Clearo coils. The older one’s definitely used a silica wick of sorts.


Ah, good to know. Thanks you.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## daniel craig (3/6/15)

So which one is better to use, Silica or Koh Gen Do (Organic japense cotton)? And where can I find these products at a good price?


----------



## Andre (3/6/15)

I think www.Vapeclub.co.za has silica (Ekowool) as well as Japanese cotton (same as Koh Gen Do).


----------



## daniel craig (3/6/15)

And which Kanthal A1 should I use with it?


----------



## daniel craig (3/6/15)

I want to buy everything from one seller, VapeClub doesn't stock KGD instead they have something called "Organic Japenese cotton". Is this good enough or KGD is best? Also which Kanthal should I use. By the way, Ekowool as you said is much better than Silica so I'm not going to get any Silica. Please let me know so I can place my order.


----------



## johan (3/6/15)

daniel craig said:


> I want to buy everything from one seller, VapeClub doesn't stock KGD instead they have something called "Organic Japenese cotton". Is this good enough or KGD is best? Also which Kanthal should I use. By the way, Ekowool as you said is much better than Silica so I'm not going to get any Silica. Please let me know so I can place my order.



Organic Japenese cotton and KGD is exactly the same thing. Kanthal; most popular is 28G and 26G, the last mentioned is a big thicker in diameter.


----------



## Blu_Marlin (3/6/15)

daniel craig said:


> And which Kanthal A1 should I use with it?


On the Clearo, 32g Kanthal worked best for me. I used the TWISP battery so my target resistance was around 1.8 ohm`s which was what the standard coil measured. I started with 26g and then tried 28g but those builds measured around 0.5 ohm`s which I was sure the TWISP battery could not handle. Theres not much space in there.

I did manage to build a decent coil with 30g wire but the width of the coil put it close to the edge of the chimney (no sure if that’s the correct term) creating a possible short circuit. There are videos on you tube on how to rebuild the TWISP type clearomiser but please be careful and make sure your target resistance is on par with the standard coil when using the TWISP Clearo battery. If memory serves me correct the standard Clearo set up vaped at around 8.4 watts.



daniel craig said:


> So which one is better to use, Silica or Koh Gen Do (Organic japense cotton)? And where can I find these products at a good price?


I`ve been using the Vapeclub organic cotton in all my builds with no problems. I think their make of cotton is called "Puff". I`ve never used the Ekowool on my Clearo rebuilds only the Jap cotton and I could tase the difference, flavour wise. The only downfall was that I had to tilt the device regularly to wet the wick.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## daniel craig (3/6/15)

Last i was using a NiChrome which was 0.16 and i had a resistance of 2.1Ohm but the flavor was awful as i was using fibreglass. I will give 26 Gauge a try and see what happens. By the way is Ekowool better than the Silica? 

I'm gonna be rebuilding my Twisp aero, clearo, atlantis. So i want the best wicking materials.


----------



## Andre (3/6/15)

daniel craig said:


> Last i was using a NiChrome which was 0.16 and i had a resistance of 2.1Ohm but the flavor was awful as i was using fibreglass. I will give 26 Gauge a try and see what happens. By the way is Ekowool better than the Silica?
> 
> I'm gonna be rebuilding my Twisp aero, clearo, atlantis. So i want the best wicking materials.


For the Twisp clearo, I agree with @Blu_Marlin - go for 32 Gauge - it is thin and difficult to work with, but the best for that space. For most newer coils, 28 Gauge would be a safe bet.

For me Ekowool is way better than the run of the mill silica, it is still silica - just made much better. But not all that popular any more. The cotton variants and rayon are way more popular.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## daniel craig (4/6/15)

And for the Ego One? Which gauge is best for rebuilding? My target resistance for the ego one is about 0.5 ohm to 1 ohm.


----------



## Silver (4/6/15)

daniel craig said:


> And for the Ego One? Which gauge is best for rebuilding? My target resistance for the ego one is about 0.5 ohm to 1 ohm.



Hi @daniel craig
I think you will need 26g to be in the 0.5 to 1.0 ohm range
Best is to try get a few of the gauges at once so you can change as you see fit

By the way, please upload a cool avatar image. Just log in with a normal browser, hover over your name in the top right and click on "avatar". A pic that is about 300 by 300 pixels works best

And while you are there, please update your location with your city. Yours currently says "south africa". Knowing which city you are in helps with many things on the forum. Hover over your name and click "personal settings" then find the location field.

Many thanks and good luck with the coil building!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## daniel craig (4/6/15)

Will do thanks.


----------

